
CMU Dean Andrew Moore to Lead Google Cloud AI; Fei-Fei Li Returns to Stanford - lawrenceyan
https://medium.com/syncedreview/cmu-dean-andrew-moore-to-lead-google-cloud-ai-fei-fei-li-returns-to-stanford-3a993110f6cb
======
lawrenceyan
Though both schools have just as good talent with Moore being an excellent
choice, it’s sad to see that Fei-Fei is leaving.

